# Tame.....



## Adzi (Jan 3, 2009)

When i pick my boy up he thrashes his tail and twists so apart from handling more are there any techniques that anyone uses to get their tegus more tame?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you joined us.

This will help you:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Gx3 (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't fight him or force him!!! Bobby's link should explain everything you need to know!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 3, 2009)

aswell, all critters hate not having their feet firmly planted to a surface. Make sure you don't leave their feet dangling. Mine thrashes the same way if his feet aren't supported. As for picking them up, and getting the trust, read Bobbies article on taming. I did and it made all the difference too.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> aswell, all critters hate not having their feet firmly planted to a surface. Make sure you don't leave their feet dangling. Mine thrashes the same way if his feet aren't supported.


Exactly! Our female Blue is afraid of heights. She'll thrash and whip her tail until she's we supported.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 3, 2009)

reptiles dont tame they tolerate, and in time will calm down.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 4, 2009)

well said mr.tegu


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2009)

TAME http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tame



> 1 : reduced from a state of native wildness especially so as to be tractable and useful to humans : domesticated <tame animals>
> 2 : made docile and submissive : subdued
> 3 : lacking spirit, zest, interest, or the capacity to excite : insipid <a tame campaign>



The key phrases in the definition of Tame are "useful to humans" and "domesticated". Domesticated has a key phrase of "to the advantage of humans". This indicates a "Tame" animal must have a purpose for us to keep them, not just something to look at or talk to. There might be a few peoples reptiles that will come when called but I don't think to many will bring your slippers or round up your sheep.


TOLERATE http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tolerate



> 1: to endure or resist the action of (as a drug or food) without serious side effects or discomfort : exhibit physiological tolerance for
> 2 a: to allow to be or to be done without prohibition, hindrance, or contradiction b: to put up with <learn to tolerate one another>



The key phrase is "to put up with". Our reptiles put up with our handling, some more than others.


_Therefore, they learn to tolerate us rather than become tame._


----------



## hoosier (Jan 4, 2009)

haha that is an amazing reply dave. i couldnt have put it better myself. :lol: :wnw


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Well dogs and cats are said to be tame, but we all know some are not too tame, lol. I guess they would be in the same boat as the tolerating animals. I have yet to have my tegus attack someone like these tame animals are known to do. And I do have tegus that will come to me.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnWDe1LhDE&feature=channel_page">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESnWDe1L ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSvW5kjghQ&feature=channel_page">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfSvW5kj ... annel_page</a><!-- m -->

I would trust some of my tegus around people a lot quicker then a bunch of the so-called tame dogs and cats.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> I would trust some of my tegus around people a lot quicker then a bunch of the so-called tame dogs and cats.


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Made another video, this is one named Roy, he is a killer, and only tolerates human contact. Tell me what you guys think, wild, or tame?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7ao4">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7ao4</a><!-- m -->


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tame! lol


----------



## shabazz (Jan 5, 2009)

nice video bobby


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## olympus (Jan 5, 2009)

That is the craziest tegu I have ever seen in my life..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it's the Thorazine laced turkey you just fed him!!  And the turkey you smeared on the bottom of your shoes!!!!! :mrgreen: 

Excuse me, I have to get my "tolerant" Tegu out of his enclosure. He's been staring at me wanting to come out. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Our big Red rumbles around like that. He's pretty mellow. I'll have to try calling him when he wakes up in a few months (dang cold weather!!).


----------



## Tux (Jan 5, 2009)

I donno I'm thinking trying to pet him with turkey on his shoes would end a little differently!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Tux said:


> I donno I'm thinking trying to pet him with turkey on his shoes would end a little differently!



Yea, I don't think I would have put my hand that close to his mouth if I was tempting him with food, lol. :shock: 

Also, my tegus refuse food in winter, he would not eat even if it was on there. 

Maybe it was because I was gassy. :fart :lol: :lol5

Or maybe it is because he is pretty dang tame.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

So dogs are tame and dogs chase their tails. Does that make this Tegu tame??

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/PinewoodDaddy/Eragon/?action=view&current=ChaseTail-1.flv


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Now thats funny, I have never had any of mine do that, lol, kinda makes one wonder about tail nips, lol. :lol: 

As for tame, she don't even like her own tail, lmao. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

That was her post-partum depression crazies! She also went after our sons feet. She sure was angry that day!!

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/...agon/?action=view&current=ChaseTailattack.flv

I've only seen her chase her tail 3 times, all within a couple months of laying. Very funny.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2009)

Now thats the actions of a nesting female,


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 5, 2009)

yes it does look like your tegus tolerate you rather well. good job bob!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

What about mine??!!


----------

